# Introducing Fur & Feather Outdoors



## phendyr (Sep 14, 2005)

On behalf of Jason Edney, owner/operator of Fur & Feather Outdoors, located in Maxwell, Nebraska, I would like to announce their new website, available at: http://www.furandfeatheroutdoors.com

Please take a look at their guide services, and contact them to set up a great hunting trip!

Thank you.


----------



## Elkslayer53 (Feb 2, 2008)

http://www.mccookgazette.com/story/2051344.html

I know this is an old post but just like to let people know who the poachers are. Nothing like outfitters who rape the land.


----------

